# counting calories and training.



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

So I am currently 224. I had a major cheat day with work and the family yesterday and gained a few pounds. I want to be 200 by june. Off cycle now and I'd have to say my 1st cycle in my eyes was a success. Haven't started pct yet so wel see how the gains hold up.  I'd like to keep as much strength and muscle as possible but keep slimming. Plan is to eat maintenance and keep killing pillars program. Going to start adding creatine to my supplements on monday.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2016)

No PCT yet? Drop the idea of the creatine. I think you should add in the fact that did lose some weight already. It shows you're dedicated and know a little about what your doing. Personally, diet is as important on cycle as off to me.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2016)

Recomp guide would benefit you.  Pillars program + maintenance calories  = loss of LBM.  Strength First programs are no joke!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

Guessing lbm is lean body mass spongy?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

snake said:


> No PCT yet? Drop the idea of the creatine. I think you should add in the fact that did lose some weight already. It shows you're dedicated and know a little about what your doing. Personally, diet is as important on cycle as off to me.


 Snake I was gonna wait 3 weeks from last injection to start pct


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Snake I was gonna wait 3 weeks from last injection to start pct



From what compounds?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2016)

Superdrol, test e 250


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

U should never stray away from a diet no matter if your pinning or not.


----------

